# Erratic BSOD 0x0116 & atikmpag.sys



## Helljumper (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello,
I’ve been working on this fault for about a month and a half trying to figure out what is causing it. I have some experience with computers and have a basic understanding. I currently have gaming rig (more details below) and whenever I try to run crossfire I would most likely get a BSOD with 0x00000116 and atimpag.sys message. This would most likely happen on a cold boot up, with it been known to BSOD with that message 5 times in a row before it would start working. This is the main problem but there are others that I would list below. I gather it is a GPU but I can’t say for certain and I need to know for RMA. Everything is under warranty just half of the parts are from one place and the other half from another. 
System Spec – Everything is stock speeds apart from CPU that came as part of an overclocked bundle.
OS: Windows 7 (64-bit) 
OEM Install Installed myself - CPU, MB, RAM, CPU Cooler preassembled everything else built my self.
Age of System (Hardware): 11 Months
Age of System OS Installation – Reinstalled within the 11 months

CPU: I7-2600k @ 3.40GHz – H70 Cooling system
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P8P67 PRO
RAM: x4 4GB Corsair Vengeance @ 1600MHz
GPU: x2 2GB XFX AMD Radeon HD 6950’s
PSU: Antec High Current Gamer 750W

Additional Specs
Monitor: Samsung s750 @120Hz
Case: Antec 900
Optical drive: LG Electronics HL-DT-ST-BDDVDRW CH10LS20 ATA Device
HDD: x3 Samsung 1TB Spinpoint
PCI USB-3 card

Problems I have been having
In windows
- BSOD of atimpag.sys when running an application in Crossfire
- ATI display driver is not responding message followed by BSOD atimpag.sys
In boot up
- On boot up computer can die and then reboot its self
- On boot up POST can appear to be garbled
- On boot up Windows logo can appear to be garbled

What I have tested
I have run each card individually and in both slots.
Main Card
The main card ran fine though the windows logo on boot up sometimes went erratic.
Games didn’t blue screen though within the first couple of minutes of boot up the screen went black after a while it would recover and play. It didn’t result in any error messages or BSOD.
Second Card
- Games didn’t blue screen though within the first couple of minutes of boot up the screen went black after a while it did recover and play but other times it crashed the application.
- ATI display driver is not responding message followed by BSOD atimpag.sys
In boot up
- On boot up computer can die and then reboot its self
- On boot up POST can appear to be garbled
- On boot up Windows logo can appear to be garbled

This fault has been driving me up the wall for so long any indication or evidence that points towards the problem will be very helpful.
Thank you for your time,
Bryn


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You've actually got three different hardware BSODs

Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try - Windows 7 Forums
STOP 0x116: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR troubleshooting - Windows 7 Forums
STOP 0x101: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT troubleshtg - Windows 7 Forums

Maybe it's your motherboard or PSU causing the crashes?

Please remove ATI Tool. It isn't compatible with Win 7

Try updating your BIOS - ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS P8P67 PRO

Run some hardware tests
1. Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*
2. Prime95 - Run all three tests for 3-4 hours each or until fail - *Hardware - Stress Test With Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums*



BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 13:34:44.229 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:15.026
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Feb 20 14:28:05.826 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:49:32.622
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for usbaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbaudio.sys
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb 19 18:30:58.674 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:28:51.471
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  Origin.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Feb 18 18:54:49.792 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:58:03.588
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for usbaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbaudio.sys
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_8_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb 12 12:57:29.361 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:56:35.157
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb 12 11:59:37.799 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:11.595
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb 12 07:56:49.217 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:50.014
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb 12 07:43:52.008 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:59.804
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Feb  8 10:54:52.057 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:02.743
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Feb  5 09:16:21.433 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:06:37.229
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Feb  3 18:23:40.031 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:26:39.827
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Feb  1 07:49:39.008 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:18:02.804
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Jan 29 07:36:31.395 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:58.191
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78f0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Helljumper (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much for a quick reply.

I've noticed the 0x101 and when viewing the crash with BlueScreenView and noticed atikmdag.sys was flagged. 0x116 happens when a 3D application starts and I get 0x101 when the computer freezes when running a 3D application. I don't know if this means anything?

I've had a second motherboard with this build, the original broke and wouldn't boot into Windows. I had persistent 0x116 with that motherboard too. The company RMA'ed the CPU, its cooler, RAM (which they also replaced as it got damaged in transit) and the motherboard. They reassembled these components, completed a 48 hour stress test and sent it back. 

I have had the same PSU throughout, though I don't know the best way to test it? Additionally I have ran Intel's Processor Diagnostic Tool and FurMark in crossfire without error. In the past I have ran FurMark on a cold boot a number of times and almost every time was met with a 0x116 BSOD.

I'll remove the ATI Tool now then run Memtest86 and Prime 95.

Again cheers for such a quick response.

Bryn


----------



## Helljumper (Feb 21, 2012)

Ok, so I have ran some tests. 


Memtest86 - I left to run for 9 passes and it returned without error.


Prime95 - Ran the first test for 3 hours and it finished without error. I then ran the second In-Place large FFTs test for 3 1/4 (ish) hours and it BSOD.


I have attached the BSOD files and will be running the final Blend test.


Again thank you for your time,


Bryn


----------



## Helljumper (Feb 21, 2012)

I have ran the prime95 Blend test twice now and both times approx 1 1/2 hours in the computer freezes. No BSOD or dump. 

I just hope there is something in this that can point to a component.

Cheers,

Bryn


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Got another STOP 0x124. Please update your BIOS as I suggested in my previous post

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 20:46:03.080 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:42:31.877
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel
PROCESS_NAME:  prime95.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_MAE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/27/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3400
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```
Your processor is having an internal timer error which is either caused by bad memory or a bad CPU. Since you've already swapped these parts, I would try the PSU next and if that doesn't fix it then you might have to swap the CPU again.


```
1: kd> !errrec fffffa800da29028
===============================================================================
Common Platform Error Record @ fffffa800da29028
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Record Id     : 01ccf0e4a6b0cc64
Severity      : Fatal (1)
Length        : 928
Creator       : Microsoft
Notify Type   : Machine Check Exception
Timestamp     : 2/22/2012 1:46:03
Flags         : 0x00000000

===============================================================================
Section 0     : Processor Generic
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa800da290a8
Section       @ fffffa800da29180
Offset        : 344
Length        : 192
Flags         : 0x00000001 Primary
Severity      : Fatal

Proc. Type    : x86/x64
Instr. Set    : x64
Error Type    : Micro-Architectural Error
Flags         : 0x00
CPU Version   : 0x00000000000206a7
Processor ID  : 0x0000000000000001

===============================================================================
Section 1     : x86/x64 Processor Specific
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa800da290f0
Section       @ fffffa800da29240
Offset        : 536
Length        : 128
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Local APIC Id : 0x0000000000000001
CPU Id        : a7 06 02 00 00 08 10 01 - bf e3 9a 1f ff fb eb bf
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
                00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 - 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Proc. Info 0  @ fffffa800da29240

===============================================================================
Section 2     : x86/x64 MCA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Descriptor    @ fffffa800da29138
Section       @ fffffa800da292c0
Offset        : 664
Length        : 264
Flags         : 0x00000000
Severity      : Fatal

Error         : Internal timer (Proc 1 Bank 3)
  Status      : 0xbe00000000800400
  Address     : 0x0000000140c64213
  Misc.       : 0x0000000000000000
```


----------



## Helljumper (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you again mgorman87 for your time and responding.

I was going to test my PSU as you suggested but while I was installing the appropriate drivers on another rig I tested the RAM. So I removed 3 out of the 4 sticks of RAM and all my problems completely disappeared. I then swapped the sticks of RAM one by one in the same slot, ran tests and did the same with each RAM slot to find the faulty device. However no stick of RAM appeared to be faulty.

I’ve ran prime95 again on the tests that previously failed and it passed. I then returned the CPU to its overclocked state that was pre-defined by my reseller. Ran the test again and it passed. So after 6 hours of the blend test none of the problems have surfaced. In addition to this the garbled POST screens and windows boot logo are also fixed.

I’m still getting ATI errors from one card so I’m sending it to be RMA’ed.

I don’t know why this shifting of RAM fixed the problem or why all these other problems surfaced but it has seemed to fixed my system. I’m going to run Memtest overnight and hopefully by morning everything will be fine.

Cheers for spending some of your time into this Mgorman87 it’s highly appreciated!

If my all my tests go ok tonight and tomorrow I’ll update this as solved.

Thank you,

Bryn


----------

